# Need Opinions as i have changed my decision to wait and buy 7850.



## ram22693 (Sep 4, 2012)

As the title suggests, I have changed my mind to wait for 7850 prices to come down and would rather buy a cheaper card to suit my needs. 

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Huntkey Green power 550w

2. What is your budget?
Ans: 10k max

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1600x900 at maxed out settings. 

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: You can see in my signature.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2012)

Buying 7850 at 10K! then you might need to wait for 1 year, if not more.


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2012)

@ OP - if some of your relatives are in USA tell'em to bring this :

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition FX-785A-ZNFC Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

technically speaking - this would cost you less than 10k


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP - if some of your relatives are in USA tell'em to bring this :
> 
> Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition FX-785A-ZNFC Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
> 
> technically speaking - this would cost you less than 10k



+ you get NO warranty


----------



## aloodum (Sep 5, 2012)

well as pointed out by Cilus, it will take a lot of time or secret launches from Nvidia to drive down prices of 7850 south so soon.

If you have have 10k to spend now, i`d advise getting the HD6870/Gtx 560 Non Ti...do check the Ti version prices if you can strecth ur budget, though not sure
Or, You can get great used cards ith loads of warranty at that price point...saw many folks selling 6950's close to the 10k mark
.
But at the same time do check on the power requirement of the card and the 12v Amps of ur Psu

All of the cards mentioned above have enough juice in them to handle 1600 X900 with ease, rather can hold their ground in for full HD


----------



## ram22693 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Buying 7850 at 10K! then you might need to wait for 1 year, if not more.



I guess the way i framed the sentence was misleading. What i meant was," I don't have the patience to wait for the 7850 prices to come down so i have changed my decision to buy that and would like to look at alternatives at 10K range." If some of you remember, i had started a thread not long ago asking about the 7850 and its compatibility with my mobo.  

What about MSI 6850 1GB DDR5? Is it better than 7770?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 5, 2012)

^^ yA, IT IS BETTER THAN hd 7770.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 6, 2012)

Get the 6850 if you can't wait for the 7850 price cuts.


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2012)

the best GPU Op can get at 10k is GTX 560 but for a lesser price point say ~9k - 9.5k HD6850 is more appropriate and HD7770 costs as low as ~7.7k-8.1k.


----------



## aloodum (Sep 6, 2012)

@OP : Whats the cpu your palnning tio use with this card?

Also, looking at the SMPS, it isnt inspiring confidence...Read below...If its the same model, then it calls for concern...

Huntkey Green Star 550 W (LW-6550SG) Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

A good psu is always a good investment.See if you can accomodate a PSU upgrade while scaling back on the amount you can spend on the GPU. Just an advice.


----------



## ram22693 (Sep 6, 2012)

aloodum said:


> @OP : Whats the cpu your palnning tio use with this card?
> 
> Also, looking at the SMPS, it isnt inspiring confidence...Read below...If its the same model, then it calls for concern...
> 
> ...



I know its not the best SMPS around but i am not an overclocker so it shouldn't matter that much, i was planning to change it but i am out of funds. Anyway, I am using the i7 2600K processor.


----------



## aloodum (Sep 6, 2012)

^^ just an advice..Its not about overclocking..when u run a demanding game both ur cpu and gpu become real guzzlers...
Anyhow,why dont you settle for an used 6850 with warranty..say a one for 6-7k max...plonk the extra cash on the psu.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 6, 2012)

Get GTX560 and a good PSU like corsair VS450 or cx430v2.


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2012)

^^ that will be out of his budget.



aloodum said:


> ^^ just an advice..Its not about overclocking..when u run a demanding game both ur cpu and gpu become real guzzlers...
> Anyhow,why dont you settle for an used 6850 with warranty..say a one for 6-7k max...plonk the extra cash on the psu.
> Just my 2 cents.



why not a new HD7770 by spending 700 bucks more ?? if he needs to get a new PSu he can consider getting Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k.


----------



## aloodum (Sep 7, 2012)

^^^ +1 nice idea the 7770 comes pretty close to a 6850 with lower power requirement

I assume the Op will get his 7850 and hence advising him to settle for a cheaper used card(bargain to his capability) and invest the extra money on a good PSU for future...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ that will be out of his budget.



If he thinks that is out of his budget, then HD7770 + VS450 or CX430v2 can be another combo.


----------



## ram22693 (Sep 8, 2012)

I bought a 6670 for 4.8k, and i am hoping to save some good cash so i can get the 7850 in 6 months time. I bought the 6670 because it doesn't need any external power connector from my PSU. I plan to buy a good PSU before i buy the 7850 so i have saved around 5K on this card.  

Can someone give me benchmark for this card at 1600x900? i tried to play skyrim at ultra and had great lag so changed to high in which it gave 30-35 fps in day time and 20 at night. not happy. will downloading the new drivers help increase frames? 

The card came with 8.86.1 WHQL drivers and that is what is running on my computer now.

EDIT:

I have download the latest drivers now and installing them, i am running on directx 11, does that decrease frames? At the moment even FIFA was lagging at max settings which is very worrying.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2012)

HD6670 is not a gaming card, it is a HTPC card. So the lagging part will be unavoidable.


----------



## ram22693 (Sep 8, 2012)

But my friend has this card on his dual core system and 1600x900 and he says fifa doesn't lag for him. I mean, FIFA is not a graphics oriented game so it shouldn't lag, right?

EDIT: 

I just used AMD overdrive and overclocked it a little bit to 820 mhz and 1020 mhz and now skyrim has smoother frames in both day and night at high settings.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2012)

did you update your gfx card drivers ?? 

8.86.1 released back on may/june 2011 and after that many driver version was released to improve the performance of many latest games and that's why you saw a bump in performance in Skyrim because only 20 Mhz increase in clock speeds won't even give you a single FPS.

Anyway, congrats


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> But my friend has this card on his dual core system and 1600x900 and he says fifa doesn't lag for him. I mean, FIFA is not a graphics oriented game so it shouldn't lag, right?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just used AMD overdrive and overclocked it a little bit to 820 mhz and 1020 mhz and now skyrim has smoother frames in both day and night at high settings.



Use the latest catalyst driver.


----------



## ram22693 (Sep 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> did you update your gfx card drivers ??
> 
> 8.86.1 released back on may/june 2011 and after that many driver version was released to improve the performance of many latest games and that's why you saw a bump in performance in Skyrim because only 20 Mhz increase in clock speeds won't even give you a single FPS.
> 
> Anyway, congrats



Thank you, TG. All my games are running smooth on high, expect fifa 12, but that is down to a problem with some ATI cards and fifa, the frames it shows on the screen is around 50 but the game is stuttering. >.<



d6bmg said:


> Use the latest catalyst driver.



I am on catalyst version 12.8 driver version 8.982 something. downloaded from the ATI website.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ yep. Catalyst 12.8 comes with god performance improvements for many latest games and for the Fifa 12 issue you can try updating the game - for discussion about 12.8 driver you can have a look at this thread :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/159484-amd-catalyst-driver-update-thread-12-8-a.html


----------

